# Birth Control - Best & Worst



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

I know, I know: Everybody is different and each BC is different etc.

But for you, which was the best? Why? Which was the worst? Why?

For me, Yasmin was the best. Virtually no side effects. The worst ever has been Marvelon. Spotting, increased appetite, mood swings... Hell in a pill.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

By far the worst I have ever tried was Alesse. I went up almost a full cup size, my breasts were so swollen. They hurt so badly that getting bumped was agony. I had morning sickness and thought I was pregnant - turns out the amount of estrogen was just way off what I needed. Yikes. 

I am on Linessa now (for two or three years) and no complaints.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

You really can't take someone else's experience regarding this seriously, IMO. Everyone really is different. l'm surprised they don't do actual hormone testing before prescribing the right pill. Maybe they do in some cases?


l will say, based on what l told the doctor, she was going to give me Microgestin but l refused it and asked for Mircette. Doctors are typically annoyed when patients do that as they're trying to treat you based on the information you give.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

None of the HBC I've been on have ever given me many side-effects. I've been on Depo-Provera for 2-3 years (I didn't want yet another pill on my schedule) and I don't notice much. Perhaps a few more hot flashes and night sweats. I was on "the pill" before, but I don't remember which one. My main reason to take HBC is to avoid having a period, and they've all done that for me, too.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Not being female, my only feedback is retold tales of past girlfriends and my experiences with methods.

1) moved down vvvv
2) I could DEFINITELY feel the strings from both of their IUDs. One's strings were trimmed (they're not supposed to be) and the other was fairly new and they hadn't softened yet. The "you can't feel it" idea is a myth.
3) The Patch is nice because you can see it and it's almost as effective as the pill (but more likely to be used than the pill since it's a month or week-long patch at a time), but it leaches estrogens into the environment. Yay demasculinized fish and humans and animals.
4) The pill was also super comfy for me because I didn't feel anything. It was a little nerve-wracking hearing "uh did I take that today?" but the one girlfriend who did it had an alarm. The one girlfriend who did use them for a time was so much nicer and like a completely Mr. Hyde to her usual Dr. Jekyll when taking them.
5) Condoms. Fuck condoms. For like 10 different reasons. Not only do they (usually, I found one brand that may be an awesome exception) make it feel like I've put novocaine on my business, but they are TERRIFYING. What if there's a hole in this one, what if it's expired, what if I carried it in my pocket for an hour too long and it's going to fail. Talk about performance anxiety. Now condoms for STI/D's and something else for pregnancy, cool. I'm down with that. But my god, condoms are about as effective as pulling out. No, really. They are.

Others' experiences
1) Both girls I was with who had IUDs had bad cramps with them. One of them was miserable every period she had. Heavy bleeding and bad cramps for about 5 days after having it for a year or two. They were foolproof and cheap in the long run though. Insertion was painful and we couldn't have sex for 30 days after.
2) Nuvaring made one of my ex's feel like she was a totally different person - angry and mean spirited - when she had used it for the year before we dated.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone tried weasel testicles, elephant or crocodile dung (with _honey!_), camel spittle, bloodletting, sneezing, or emetics? See:

Hideous Birth Control Methods Through The Ages - The Awl
History's 10 Most Terrifying Contraceptives | Cracked.com


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Her on the pill and him wearing a condom. Double protection :wink:


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> Her on the pill and him wearing a condom. Double protection :wink:


Or him on anti-androgens! Problem solved. :3


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I've only been on Yasminelle and it's great. No heavy PMS, no pain, no fear of pregnancy and no side effects anymore. The beginning was tough because I was very nauseous for some days each month, but it only lasted for like 6 months.


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

I've only ever been on Lo Loestrin Fe, which was recently. It messed with my head so much I stopped after two months.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

To me all are worst because BC pills can literally change the type of male you're attracted to. Get off them to try and have a baby and she may stop getting along with him. 

Do Birth Control Pills Make Women Prefer Feminine Men?

HowStuffWorks "5 Ways Birth Control Can Trip Up Your Love Life"

Birth control may affect long-term relationships – The Chart - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm quite happy with the nuvaring. You only have to remember it twice each month and you don't even know it's there. Slightly more expensive but the lack of daily hassle to remember is worth it imo. 

I was slightly apprehensive to start on a hormonal treatment with all the known and unknown side effects but I have to say that I hardly noticed any negative side effects. A positive side effect is that me starting on this thing drastically cut down the frequency of my migraines. Also, the alternatives aren't really much better.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't use HBC so that sucks. I don't really know the non-HBC choices available to me because they don't push them here. It's all about condoms or HBC. They barely even mention the patch or the implant in the UK. Gr.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> To me all are worst because BC pills can literally change the type of male you're attracted to. Get off them to try and have a baby and she may stop getting along with him.
> 
> Do Birth Control Pills Make Women Prefer Feminine Men?
> 
> ...


Well I've been with the same man before and after and with a few month break of the pill, 5 years now and it hasn't affect us at all.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> Well I've been with the same man before and after and with a few month break of the pill, 5 years now and it hasn't affect us at all.


There are always exceptions to the norm.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> There are always exceptions to the norm.


The links you posted don't state that this is the norm, they just present some findings about how the pill _may_ affect behavior. Nothing is certain or the "norm" yet.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

The best way is the ******* way: spray and pray


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing hormonal. No freaking way.

I have a copper IUD and it's fantastic! It can stay in for 5 years and you don't have to do anything. Except, you know


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Lo Loestrin Fe and I do not notice a difference in behaviour, mood or health. I feel great and my hormones are perfect according to my doctor.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I can't use HBC so that sucks. I don't really know the non-HBC choices available to me because they don't push them here. It's all about condoms or HBC. They barely even mention the patch or the implant in the UK. Gr.


HBC being hormonal birth control? If so both the patch and the implant are going to be hormonal.


----------

